# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  SwannSmart WiFi Network Camera, Swann Communications, Port Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Swann Communications

Home page - swann.com/uk/products/wireless-security

----------


## Airicist

SwannSmart Video Security Camera - superb 3 min setup to your phone or tablet

Published on Jul 19, 2013




> The SwannSmart Network Camera is a WiFi based camera which connects to your smartphone to provide wireless coverage of any area you select within range of a power socket. We like the ease of use, which takes away all the hassle of installation by using a free smartphone app, which means you can set up and get going in minutes.
> 
> It features 640x480 resolution at up to 30 frames per second, so while it won't win any records for high definition, it is certainly good enough to capture what needs to be seen. It also comes with infra-red sensors which allow it to see in the dark, as well as a remote controllable microphone and compatibility with Windows, Mac OS, iOS and Android.
> 
> As you can see from the video, installation was painless, and the image quality acceptable, and for the price of around $97.00 / pounds 75.00 it's a good option for setting up a quick and easy video monitoring service for a remote location or your own property.

----------


## Airicist

Swann Talk - SwannSmart Wifi Video Camera 

Published on Nov 24, 2014




> The SwannSmart wifi camera is easy to set up and streams video to the Cloud, where you can view it on your smartphone, tablet or computer

----------


## Airicist

Swann 720p Security Camera Resolution

Published on Nov 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Swann PT Cam unboxing, setup & demo - feature review

Published on Aug 20, 2017




> 00:16 – Features
> 01:37 – Unboxing 
> 02:01 – Physical Attributes
> 03:05 – Initial Setup
> 06:19 – App Features
> 06:32 – Pan & Tilt Demo
> 06:50 – Saving Position Presets
> 07:24 – Audio 
> 07:41 – Pan & Tilt Full Screen
> ...

----------

